# Cornstarch question



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Cornstarch has been mentioned here alot, especially by Clare. I was wondering if anyone has a good way to apply it? I used a spoon and dumped it on the mat and then kinda rubbed it in a little. I do think that it did help combing the mat out. I tend to use a comb, as I have not found a brush that I like. I have the Madan, but is seems to be too sharp. I bathed Lizzie last week and really conditioned her and let her airdry. What a mistake. I REALLY like how she looks when she airdries as her coat gets a corded look, but I think that made her mat. She runs whenever she sees me with the comb and spray bottle. Any suggestions?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I use a cheese shaker to apply cornstarch... And yes, if your dog has a curly coat, it's probably a bad idea to let them air-dry. (but I guess you've figured that out!)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a small prep dish with a lid I keep with the grooming brushes and combs, I put it on with my fingers. I alway brush my dogs out before the bath.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

krandall said:


> I use a cheese shaker to apply cornstarch... And yes, if your dog has a curly coat, it's probably a bad idea to let them air-dry. (but I guess you've figured that out!)


We used the same thing to apply flea powder to our animals back in the 80s when that was the only flea medicine really available. Super easy:biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well yes I do bang on a lot about the corn starch! But I make a terrible mess with it!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I have my cornstarch in a tin (like a cookie tin) and apply it with a kitchen brush, not a really stiff one (though I have used that too), but one with about inch long bristles.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I have been keeping mine in a ziplock bag but it got it in the zipper and then wouldn't close! So, I will have to try something else because I like to just pinch some in my fingers and then rub on the mat. I think it was Kara that mentioned once about using a toothbrush for putting under the eyes for the tear staining and I tried that and it works really well. The eye gunk kind of beaded up with the cornstarch and then could be brushed out later.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

You might look into the Chris Christensen Wood Pin Brush as it helps with dematting & the pins are smooth so they don't irritate the skin.

I currently do the spoon method. I have an almost empty baby powder bottle that once I finish off I'll fill with baby powder. 

Most long haired dogs are destined for tangles if they air dry..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I do use the toothbrush for the eyes, sometimes I'll just use my finger if I'm too lazy to go get it out, but it works better than the finger application, much more evenly applied.

I have noticed the air dry is more prone to matting, You'd think it would be the other way around, the hair dryer would dry out the coat more, but doesn't seem to work that way, I bought a really nice human hair dryer that seems to work nicely on both of us 

Kara


----------

